# A sick joke..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

l went to a Bulimia party last weekend..............





.....the place was heaving...  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Almost as bad as the anorexia party I went to, all I was offered was a skinny latté!!


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

I went to a seafood party and pulled a mussel.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm on a seefood diet


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Eating a large sirloin was a big misteak!


----------

